# Night Sleep Mode Policy



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi, 
I looking for a definition of the different choices in the sleep mode policy. I have searched but only found very limited info on the choices I would like to understand it better to choose what works best.

Thanks, 
Bryan


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Stock ROM?


----------



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Stock ROM?


No actually using liquid smooth 3.2
Thought these were generic settings across gb. 
Thanks. 
Bryan


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

trapperjohn said:


> No actually using liquid smooth 3.2
> Thought these were generic settings across gb.
> Thanks.
> Bryan


Are you in liquid settings or the regular android settings? I'm trying to think of what you mean. There's a good chance I just call that setting something else.


----------



## XxNLGxX (Jul 9, 2011)

If you're referring to the advanced wifi settings, you want to set the wifi sleep policy to never. If you set it to when the screen turns off, you go back to the cell radio, which uses a lot more power.


----------



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Are you in liquid settings or the regular android settings? I'm trying to think of what you mean. There's a good chance I just call that setting something else.


Hi, 
I am talking about propmoder menu then sleep mode 

Thanks, 
Bryan


----------



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

XxNLGxX said:


> If you're referring to the advanced wifi settings, you want to set the wifi sleep policy to never. If you set it to when the screen turns off, you go back to the cell radio, which uses a lot more power.


Hi, 
Good to know but was talking about propmoder menu option sleep mode setting. 
Thanks, 
Bryan


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

In liquid


----------



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

redbelly said:


> In liquid


Yes that's the screen would like to get more information on each choice  
Would also help to know which ones people have chosen 

Thanks, 
Bryan


----------



## jolness (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm donloading liquid and flashing ill report back soom


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I have Liquid 3.2 installed. Where is this menu at? I'm not seeing it...


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I have Liquid 3.2 installed. Where is this menu at? I'm not seeing it...


Liquid settings > goodies > prop modder > sleep mode

I keep it on power collapse, but am very curious about this as well.


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

Any luck finding this?


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

It's actually
Liquid settings > _performance_ > prop modder > sleep mode

I'm curious for a little more information as well. What determines 'night sleep policy'?
Is it based on how long the screen is off? >30mins?

Then of course it would be nice to know what each one means.
I have been wanting to do this but didn't know about the setting.....
Last night before going to sleep I killed all apps then changed the governor to powersave (Tiamat kernel).
I didn't drop a single % in 8hours.....


----------



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

schrochem said:


> It's actually
> Liquid settings > performance > prop modder > sleep mode
> 
> I'm curious for a little more information as well. What determines 'night sleep policy'?
> ...


Hi, 
Wow that's great what was your sleep mode set to? 
Also did you have autosync on for anything?

Bryan


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

I hadn't heard about sleep mode til today....
I had auto sync off, I use 2x battery so data was off. Essentially just phone calls and texts (that's all I need at night.....)
However, even with these settings and using any other governor I'd still lose about 10% over night.


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

Well last night I did the same thing with kill all and powersave. The only thing I did different was select 'power collapse" on this setting. It dropped from 47 to 30%
So....once again I have no idea how to save battery. I don't think it was the setting. Just another one of those factors I can't pin down that loves to chew on my battery...


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

i charge my phone everynight kinda assumed everyone with a smart phone did..


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

I do at times. However, if I could find out why my battery drains when it's just sitting there with data off and the CPU gasping for breath, I'd have better life during the day.


----------



## redbelly (Oct 8, 2011)

schrochem said:


> It's actually
> Liquid settings > _performance_ > prop modder > sleep mode


i appreciate you looking into this, interesting though, on my phone the prop modder is in googies. are you on 3.2? i wonder why they'd be different


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

Holy smokes I'm still on 3.1. I could have sworn I updated to 3.2....
Just checked my files and I never even downloaded it...
Sheesh, flashing roms.....
Well it looks like I have a new one to flash.


----------



## schrochem (Jul 27, 2011)

Well last night I rebooted right before going to sleep and put the governor on powersave.
I slept a lot....11hours....
Didn't budge a single %
I went in to check the cpu readings. It was at 245mhz for 45min and 1.01ghz for 1min
So I assume the governor essentially take the cpu to a trickle?


----------

